# Como hacer un FLIP FLOP JK???



## Soy del electrotecnia (Jul 12, 2010)

Saludos gente del foro  !!!!

Estos dias e estado diceñando algunas circuitos, y me dio por trabajar con sistemas digitales, pero para mala suerte mia, no tengo dinero y no puedo comprar integrados FF JK, tengo como diez mil transistores y otros componentes y me puse a fabricar compuertas logicas con eso, 

pero ahora mi preguntilla, ¿¿como se hace un FF JK  con compuertas logicas??

He visto por la net, y solo salen los normales, pero donde va la entrada J, K, clock?
Ahi mori... 


Si pueden ayudarme gracias, y si no, igual gracias...


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 12, 2010)

Aca te subo un imagen de como es un FF JK por dentro con compuertas logicas, CLK es la entrada de clock del FF que es disparado por flanco ascendente, te toca a ti armar las compuertas con los demas componentes, espero te haya servido, saludos


----------



## Soy del electrotecnia (Jul 12, 2010)

GRACIAS!!! 
es lo que estaba buscando 
Denuevo gracias.


----------

